
Google Cloud starts charging for public IPv4 on January first, 2020 - whs
https://cloud.google.com/compute/network-pricing#ipaddress
======
nahikoa
And Google Cloud doesn't support IPv6 on GCE instances or VPCs on January 1,
2020.

